# 10, 30,or 50??



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

So im thinking of trying my hand at SW when i move next year, and I was wondering what size tank i should choose, 

space shouldnt be an issue, i allready have the 10 gallon tank, id have to buy the others. Nomatter what, im going to have LR and Live sand. and maby corals if you guys reccomend....

So, should i go with a 10gallon, with some nano fish

30, gallon, pair of clowns, idk what else.

or

50 gallon (my two dream fish) a snowflake eel and a lion fish, along with what ever else you suggest.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd go with the 30 if 10g was the largest you had, also I think the eel and the lionfish needs a larger tank. Good luck


----------



## ~ocean (Sep 16, 2009)

50 gallon, it gives way more choices and you will have more happy fish... also a puffer would be good, but you'd have to upgrade...


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

Im deffinatley thinking about the 50. (prob a 55 in reality, since thats more satndard)

I was looking on live aquaria today and found these eels that could fit into a 50 gal,
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+29+1737&pcatid=1737
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+29+1689&pcatid=1689
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+29+131&pcatid=131


also. some fish i found i liked

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+1378+339&pcatid=339
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+1378+1409&pcatid=1409
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+36+279&pcatid=279
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+27+1114&pcatid=1114
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+1926+687&pcatid=687
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+16+444&pcatid=444

and some inverts.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?c=720&pCatId=750
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=497+528
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/...?c=597+2856&s=ts&count=24&start=25&page_num=2 idk which ones, they all look so nice!


and really any other suggestions yall have would be wonderous

and when it says reef safe with caution., what do you do if they start to pick?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've always heard bigger is better with saltwater. More stable water conditions mean fewer problems. The nano tanks are cool but I hear they take just as much time as the big tanks, maybe more. Are you planning to stay put for a while? Parents hate it when a kid spends a lot of time and money on a tank and then leaves it go to college (where they only let him have a 10 gallon).


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Well all I can say is RESEARCH the fish you are interested in... all of those eels will likely eat every fish and invert you put in there except for the ribbon eel which is nearly impossible to keep. The volitan lion is definately inapproprate for a 55 gallon as they get longer than the width of a 55 gallon and will again eat everything in the tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

55 is a good size, but 75 is even better. 75's can be had for not much more than a 55, and are 6 inches wider, and if you want a lion and a snowflake, you're gonna need all the wide you can get.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Id say just do more research on what you really think you want then come back to us with more specific answers. Certain fish can't go with corals, same with invertebrates and fish, and invertebrates and corals, its a long list so try to give us a ballpark on what you think you want.


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

Im in a dorm room now, but im going to get an apartment/house next year, and im doing my research for the tanks im going to get now.

And what this really all boils down to is I want an SW eel, i dont really care which kind, its just allways something ive allways wanted. 

I have FW ''eels'' right now, and there great, 

So i geuss what i want to know is, what can i put in a tank with an eel, if nothing, then thats fine, the eel is my main want. 

and the 75 seems better, ill prob go with that.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

And eel will be fine in a 75, id either go with a snowflake or a zebra. eels aren;t too territorial, you won't really be able to have any smaller fish or any crustaceans but otherwise most fish are fine with them.


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

And on corals, not for beginners?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats a whole other story, if your going to do bigger fish I would just worry about those first, you need really good lights for most corals and a lot of larger fish like to "graze" on some corals, its a whole other element.


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

Ill just stick with the eel and live rock then, and im assuming its one eel to a tank?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

yep. Even then it can be too many sometimes.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I would say always go as big as you can, It just depends what you want.


----------

